# Chariot CX1 Fahrradanhänger mit viel Zubehör



## Vega (7. November 2010)

Link

*Verkaufe hier das Topmodell aus der Chariot Familie, den CX1 inklusive Fahrrad- Buggy Set und Sitzverkleinerung*

Er ist sehr leicht und aufgrund seiner guten Lager und Federung extrem laufruhig. Er wurde nur auf trockenen Rad- und Waldwegen bewegt und weist dementsprechend keine Schäden oder unübliche Abnutzungserscheinungen auf. Mir und vor allem meiner Tochter hat er in den letzten zwei Jahren sehr viel Spaß gemacht aber seit kurzem gibt es einen zweiten Passagier, der nun ebenfalls Anspruch auf Mitnahme bei Biketouren anmeldet.

Wer Wert auf den bestmöglichen Komfort und höchste Sicherheit beim Transport seiner Kinder legt, ist beim Chariot CX genau richtig! Die beidseitig einstellbare Blattfederung in Kombination mit wenig Luftdruck in den Reifen, lässt die Kinder selbst auf unebenen Wegen ruhig schlafen.

Angaben des Herstellers:
Das Premiummodell mit Skaterzulassung wurde für Profi - und Freizeitsportler mit höchsten Ansprüchen an Material, Technik und Komfort entwickelt. Angefangen vom Multipositionsbügel für besten Schiebekomfort, über Präzisionsnaben für hervorragende Leichtlaufeigenschaften, bis hin zu serienmäßigen Trommelbremsen an den Hinterrädern und einer Luxuskomfortausstattung bietet der CX alles, was Sportlerherzen höher schlagen lässt.
- Auf beiden Seiten individuell einstellbare Blattfederung
- 20 Zoll Speichenlaufräder mit schwarzen Hochschulterfelgen und reflektierenden Sportreifen
- Deluxe 2-in-1 Wetterverdeck mit Verstärkung und nachleuchtenden Reflektoren
- Abnehmbare getönte Seitenfenster mit UV Schutz, dahinter Insektenschutz
- Extra lange Sonnenblende
- Multipositions Schiebebügel
- Große Gepäcktasche
- Aufbewahrung von Fahrraddeichsel, Joggerarmen und Joggerrad direkt am Chariot
- Schnittige Form mit tiefem Schwerpunkt
- Luxus Sitzeinlage, handwaschbar

Fahrrad Set
Ab dem ersten Lebensjahr können Sie Kinder prima in der beliebten Fahrradanhänger-Option mitnehmen. Optimal für die Fahrradtour ins Grüne, die Fahrt zum Kindergarten, zum Einkaufen usw. Mit den verschiedenen Kupplungen passt das Set an fast alle Räder.

Buggy Set
Mit den vorne montierten kleinen Buggyrädern lassen sich selbst die größten Chariot-Modelle erstaunlich leicht steuern. 360-Grad-Drehungen auf der Stelle? Kein Problem! Für die City optimal. Clever: Wenn Sie die Räder nicht brauchen, stecken Sie sie einfach von oben in den VersaWing. So sind sie immer dabei.

*Entgegen der Händlerbeschreibung ist an diesem Chariot keine Trommelbremse, sondern eine Feststellbremse angebracht

P.S. eine Sitzverkleinerung liegt ebenfalls bei


----------



## Gummiknie (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo, ist der Chariot noch zu haben??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vega (30. Juli 2011)

Verkauft!


----------

